# What does GT-R stand for?



## ibi (Nov 27, 2005)

As the title goes....

I am wondering, what does GT-R stand for?

I see GT being used by many vehicle in their models, so was curious to know what does it stand for.

And for Skyline, they used GT-R, so wanted to know what GT and GT-R stands for.

Thankyou in advance,
-Ibi.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

GT is generally accepted as being the abbreviation of Gran Turismo. Hence why the name "GTi" tends to have a small "i" - Gran Turismo injection. At least, that's what I understand.

Nissan made the Sunny GTI, nicking the GTI name. They then rally-homologated it so added the R at the end to make it a GTI-R.

But as for the GT-R....dunno really. There are alot of cars out there with letters in their name/model spec which mean naff all. "SX" "GLX" "GLXi" etc. etc. I suspect the GT-R moniker was intended to convey that it was a GT car and that the R may have been for "Race", "Racing" or similar.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

In English, "Grand Touring Race" isn't in?


----------



## ibi (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess GT-R then stands for "Gran Turismo - Racing"

And what about GT-T? and GT-S? of Skyline?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Again, I think what you're seeing is the use of the traditional GT moniker with the different models just getting a different letter(s) after that, whether it be S, S-T, T, or R - doubt any of them stand for anything in particular.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Pretty sure that it is Gran Turismo Racing


----------



## ibi (Nov 27, 2005)

Jim27, I guess the GT-R and others of Skyline do stand for something.

I guess this is what they stand for, I was'nt sure so I asked on here seeing that is a GTR forum.

I think they stand for...
GT-R = Gran Turismo - Racing.
GTS = Gran Turismo Sedan or Gran Touring Sedan!? :S
GTT = Gran Turismo Touring.

What do you all think?


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Well there is a GT-St4 (think thats the name) the R32 with the gt-s engine but 4 wheel drive.

But i think it is the widely used GT with the endings to identify the models, engines, etc.


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

gts = gran turismo sport
gtt = gran turismo turbo


my guess anyway!


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*mmm*

GTS-T Gran Turismo sport Turbo ??
Who cares, 
they are all great, which ever one you have.


----------



## DrayekBroad (Dec 23, 2020)

ibi said:


> Jim27, I guess the GT-R and others of Skyline do stand for something.
> 
> I guess this is what they stand for, I was'nt sure so I asked on here seeing that is a GTR forum.
> 
> ...


GTS cant mean that because there were both GTS Coupe's and Sedans


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

" Got Thrust.... Ready!!! " ------GT-R..


----------

